# What Villian Should appear in the next Batman



## Podman (Jul 24, 2008)

What Villian do you think Should be in the Next Batman and who should play them. (Also if the Joker Appears in the Next one who Should Replace (Heath).

     I think the Riddler should appear played by Steve Correl, Simon Pegg, or some other good comedian, but not Jim Carry ( His Riddler was Just Wierd).

    If not the Riddler then the Penguin, and the actor to play him of course should be James Gandolfini.

    And my third pick would be Bane played by, The Rock.

*THROW DOWN MIGHTY*


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2008)

Jesus Christ in a barrel. There's a fucking Dark Knight thread, use it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 24, 2008)

Podman77 said:


> What Villian do you think Should be in the Next Batman and who should play them. (Also if the Joker Appears in the Next one who Should Replace (Heath).
> 
> I think the Riddler should appear played by Steve Correl, Simon Pegg, or some other good comedian, but not Jim Carry ( His Riddler was Just Wierd).
> 
> ...



riddler by jim carrey, or penguin by devito.  Maybe poison ivy by uma thurman, those would be good choics.


----------



## batanga (Jul 24, 2008)

Riddler and Penguin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 24, 2008)

Superman.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Boocock (Jul 24, 2008)

Phillip Seymour Hoffman as The Penguin, or David Tennant as The Riddler. Frankly, I just want the villain that the makers of the film think will work.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 24, 2008)

Riddler or the Penguin in my opinion.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 24, 2008)

Riddler would be good, I guess. Joker if Heath was alive omg would be amazing but man....maybe Penguin too I guess


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 24, 2008)

Two-Face, 'nuff said.


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 24, 2008)

Riddler, Two-Face, Catwoman, and or Bane.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 24, 2008)

Black fucking Mask.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jul 25, 2008)

Our actor will have to wait to put on the Batman suit, his currently fighting Terminators as John Connor in the upcoming Terminator Movie.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 25, 2008)

Black Mask, Hush, Catwoman, and/or Talia


----------



## pierrot harly (Jul 25, 2008)

id actually like to see clayface, not gonna happen with nolan do to the realism issue,
but david tennat as riddler is win


----------



## Bushin (Jul 25, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Two-Face, 'nuff said.



Agreed 100%!


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Two-Face, 'nuff said.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's too busy being dead.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 25, 2008)

King Tut!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 25, 2008)

I would like to see Black Mask, Riddler, or Hush.

If the Joker does appear in the new one, I definatly want Daniel Day Lewis, to play just because I know he'll absolutely dive into the role and try to be as exact as Heath as possible.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> If the Joker does appear in the new one, I definatly want Daniel Day Lewis, to play just because I know he'll absolutely dive into the role and try to be as exact as Heath as possible.



You kidding? Mr. Cheekbones is to old.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 25, 2008)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He's too busy being dead.




*Spoiler*: __ 



This prior commitment will take an eternity.




Nolan stated he'd like to use a villain that had not appeared in a Batman flick already, so Black Mask and Clayface are a good possibilty.


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 25, 2008)

Christopher Nolan seems to know his stuff on this series and while I do really  want to see Catwoman or Riddler on his movies, I think that we can trust his judgement on what villians he will wanting to bring on the big screen.

Remember, fan service is what killed Spiderman 3.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 25, 2008)

^ I would really like to see either the Riddler or Bane.  Harley Quinn would be fun too.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Stark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, it was David Goyer (the screenwriter who came up with the initial story in the past two films) said that. And Jonathan Nolan (the directors brother) does the final draft on these things.

Clayface is too sci-fi for these films. I like Black Mask, but I think he should be saved for later. Joker and Scarecrow are still only in jail, and should be given more of a proper conclusion to their stories (which is'nt to say they have to die).


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Harvey can clearly come back, even if Nolan really did intend him to be dead.




Gary Oldman hinted that Riddler migh be in the next one, but of course the script is'nt even written yet so that's not set in stone, and might just be one plan they have in mind. Riddler, I think, is a little too light to be brought in at this point: he's better when Batman is in more control of the situation, which he is'nt any longer.

Riddler, of course, has already been used in _Forever_ so that contradicts Goyer's statement. The list of villains who have'nt been use is'nt too impressive, anyway. 

Anyway, as to the OP's question, I've already made my stance clear:



> An alliance of Two-Face, Scarecrow, Penguin and the Joker against Falcones' Mob, with Catwoman present in a supporting role. In other words, an adaptation of Dark Victory, the sequel to Long Halloween which TDK is mainly based on.
> 
> Two-Face and Scarecrow would break out of prison, and would form an alliance against the Falcone Mob (Falcone is released from prison- pretty much everyone involve in his trial being either dead or criminally insane after TDK), which tried to kill Harvey whilst he was in prison (as in the comic- I'm sure reasons can present themselves in these films). Two-Face has decided that Batman does'nt go far enough, and resolves to violently and finally rid Gotham of it's gangsters.
> 
> ...



With regards to Catwoman, I would rather go back to my original idea, which was that she is only Selina Kyle in the film, not her alter-ego. I'd have Barbara Gordon and Dick Grayson in the same situation, though maybe Robin would be okay (yeah I said it and you know what? I'd say it again). It would be worth it to see him have his early run-in with Two-Face, which is a nasty experience.



Luckyday said:


> Christopher Nolan seems to know his stuff on this series and while I do really  want to see Catwoman or Riddler on his movies, I think that we can trust his judgement on what villians he will wanting to bring on the big screen.
> 
> Remember, fan service is what killed Spiderman 3.



No, it was'nt.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 25, 2008)

They need to have a Batman vs Superman clash.


----------



## GsG (Jul 25, 2008)

The Riddler


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd like to see The Penguin done right in a movie or a villian that has not appeared in a movie yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

It will be someone easily recognizable, I'd assume. Probably the Riddler.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 25, 2008)

if i wanna see some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in costumes i 'll  go to the rainbow parade


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 25, 2008)

No, it was'nt.[/QUOTE]

Yes it was. Sam Raimi originally didn't want to use Venom but because the character's strong fan-base, he decided to include him in.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Luckyday said:


> No, it was'nt.



Yes it was. Sam Raimi originally didn't want to use Venom but because the character's strong fan-base, he decided to include him in.[/QUOTE]

The movie did'nt turn out the way it did solely because Venom was in it (it was'nt his decidion, exactly- Avi Arad convinced him). More the fact that he did'nt like him or know how to properly use him. And besides, you make it sound like the problems with the movie had to do with Venom.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 25, 2008)

^If they didnt try to rush Venom in it would have been alot better imo. They had plenty to work with with Harry, and even Lizard coulda been in it with Sandman if they wanted 3 villains. But I'm one of the few who liked Spidey 3 I guess....even though it was rushed


----------



## Wilham (Jul 25, 2008)

Black Mask, Hugo Strange, Penguin or Riddler.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 25, 2008)

Baine


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

RisingVengeance said:


> They need to have a Batman vs Superman clash.



No                       .


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> ^If they didnt try to rush Venom in it would have been alot better imo. They had plenty to work with with Harry, and even Lizard coulda been in it with Sandman if they wanted 3 villains. But I'm one of the few who liked Spidey 3 I guess....even though it was rushed



It's true that Venom was badly handled, but the film was widely disliked just for that. 

The ending was weak and cheesy; Harry was'nt that much of a villain;  Sandman was given too much importance compared to the others; Mary-Jane was a amsel-in-distress _yet again_....

Personally, I thought it was fine for the firts two-thirds of the movie (which is'nt to say I liked everything in it), but fell apart at the end. The character of the Sandman was inconsistant- he breaks-up about killing an old man, but then helps some hideous alien monster kidnap some innocent girl and hand her 100 feet in the air to kill someone else?-, whilst neither Venom nor Harry were that menacing. 

The main problem, as I see it, is that the three- as they were protrayed, especially- did'nt have much chemistry, and their storylines were too seperate. Even _Batman and Robin_ was smart enough to have the villains form soemk ind of link, since otherwise they just get in each others way.

Neither Harry nor Venom were that menacing either. In the end they just did'nt mix well, which was particularly bad for Venom since he did'nt do anything other than bring them all together (also, in the comics, he would have tried to go for Spidey on his own, with a lot more success). In the end, Raimi just lost control of the story.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd like to see the Penguin.


----------



## Empress banned dupe (Jul 25, 2008)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He's too busy being dead.



lol i couldnt have said it any better


----------



## Podman (Jul 25, 2008)

I still think Riddler is the best choice, since he is a good contrast to the Joker, since unlike the Joker who was so Definitely strait forward evil, the Riddler is less evil as he is more an obssesive compulsive ( Maybe Tony Shalube could play him). He at some points of Batman Riddler is not even an enemy and acts as an Informant to Batman. Also if Nolan Wants Realism the Riddler is pretty realistic he's just really smart and not much else.

 P.S. Hardly any of you are posting what actor to play the Character you chose.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jul 25, 2008)

The Mad Hatter would be good if they want a realistic villian. they could have Johnny Deep play him.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 25, 2008)

I would like Clayface and Black Mask since they never got a movie appearance


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 26, 2008)

Podman77 said:


> I still think Riddler is the best choice, since he is a good contrast to the Joker, since unlike the Joker who was so Definitely strait forward evil, the Riddler is less evil as he is more an obssesive compulsive ( Maybe Tony Shalube could play him). He at some points of Batman Riddler is not even an enemy and acts as an Informant to Batman. Also if Nolan Wants Realism the Riddler is pretty realistic he's just really smart and not much else.
> 
> P.S. Hardly any of you are posting what actor to play the Character you chose.



Hmmm... I don't have any better choices for the Riddler other then maybe I don't know Hugh Laurie? 
Anyway, don't you think it would be cool if he was portrayed as a cold analyze mad scienctist. You know, the kind of who would do any kind of experiment no matter how disturbing it is.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2008)

^Hugh Laurie is too old. And the Riddler was never a scientist to begin with, so that would just be out of character.



> Originally Posted by *Podman77*
> I still think Riddler is the best choice, since he is a good contrast to the Joker, since unlike the Joker who was so Definitely strait forward evil, the Riddler is less evil as he is more an obssesive compulsive ( Maybe Tony Shalube could play him). He at some points of Batman Riddler is not even an enemy and acts as an Informant to Batman. Also if Nolan Wants Realism the Riddler is pretty realistic he's just really smart and not much else.
> 
> P.S. Hardly any of you are posting what actor to play the Character you chose.



All that just makes the Riddler sound less threatening. He's a _bad_ contrast to the Joker, because he does'nt do anything except make the Joker seem more dangerous. Two-Face is a better contrast, since he is more complex than either yet is still a very dangerous man.

And the Obssesive-Sommpulsice Riddler in the comics does'nt compare to the smart, sophisticated and totally amoral Riddler from the 90's cartoon.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2008)

How about Sacha Baron Cohen as the Riddler?  I think he's a pretty versatile actor and I wouldn't be surprised by him pulling something like that off.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 26, 2008)

_Just two-face._


----------



## Blue (Jul 26, 2008)

Why has nobody said Mr. Freeze? Did Arnold's performance scare you all that much?

The story of Victor Fries is one of the more poignant and deep in the Batman mythos. It could easily be adopted to this new darker, deeper, superior style of Batman movie.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 26, 2008)

I like Freeze a lot, I just wonder how they would do it.  The whole freeze ray and cold suit don't seem right for it.  Then again, Joker doesn't fit in at all either, but they fixed that.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 26, 2008)

The Ventriliquist played by Bob Clendenin would be a good minor villain (like what Scarecrow was for The Dark Knight).


----------



## Watchman (Jul 26, 2008)

So long as they're portrayed well, I have no real preferences for who ends up as the villain in the next Batman movie, but I think that the villain will almost inevitably be Poison Ivy, and the film will have a load of Global Warming and similar environmental themes, similar to how this film had freedom vs. security as a key theme.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 26, 2008)

Going from what Nolan wants. Maybe Hush or Red Hood.

Though I wouldn't mind Man-Bat.


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2008)

Rukia said:


> How about Sacha Baron Cohen as the Riddler?  I think he's a pretty versatile actor and I wouldn't be surprised by him pulling something like that off.



Ugh, all I'd see is Borat then.


----------



## Podman (Jul 26, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Going from what Nolan wants. Maybe Hush or Red Hood.
> 
> Though I wouldn't mind Man-Bat.




 Um, I mighty have this wrong but wasn't Red Hood the the Joker before he got put into a vat chemicles.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 26, 2008)

^Yeah, that's one of his origins but I'm pretty sure that's not how Heath's Joker was made since he just uses paint on his face instead of some disease.

So an Alt. Red Hood wouldn't be bad. Of course not Jason.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 26, 2008)

Batzarro.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 26, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Batzarro.



[endthread/]


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 26, 2008)

I'd die for a Harley Quinn. But aside from her, I wants Ra's al Ghul, oh fine, Talia's good too. D:!


Podman77 said:


> ...the Riddler is less evil as he is more an obssesive compulsive ( Maybe Tony Shalube could play him).


Heh, this amuses me, but maybe just because I'm at least a little in love with the type of characters he usually plays.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 26, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I'd die for a Harley Quinn. But aside from her,* I wants Ra's al Ghul*, oh fine, Talia's good too. D:!
> 
> Heh, this amuses me, but maybe just because I'm at least a little in love with the type of characters he usually plays.



He died in Batman Begins. =/


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 26, 2008)

^I know  But...but..he's immortal, oh I kid. It is why I said Talia instead. And as with any fiction, no dead body means he could always appear again, I believe! XD


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Ra's Al Ghul could come back.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 26, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I like Freeze a lot, I just wonder how they would do it.  The whole freeze ray and cold suit don't seem right for it.  Then again, Joker doesn't fit in at all either, but they fixed that.



Ya Joker worked out fine, he felt real. 

I go with Two-Face as well for the next villain, then again I like Scarecrow even tho he's not epic.


----------



## Podman (Jul 27, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Ya Joker worked out fine, he felt real.
> 
> I go with Two-Face as well for the next villain, then again I like Scarecrow even tho he's not epic.



 People keep saying Two Face, but I'm pretty sure he is dead.

          Also side note on Two Face,  Did anyone notice in the 1989 batman film that Harvey Dent the D.A. is played by a black guy, but in the one where he shows up as Two Face he is played by Tommy Lee Jones a very much White Guy.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Podman77 said:


> People keep saying Two Face, but I'm pretty sure he is dead.
> 
> Also side note on Two Face,  Did anyone notice in the 1989 batman film that Harvey Dent the D.A. is played by a black guy, but in the one where he shows up as Two Face he is played by Tommy Lee Jones a very much White Guy.



Even if he is meant to be dead, that could change at the writers' whim. 

And that was'nt just any black man- that was Lando Callrissian/ Billy Dee Williams. He actually had a clause in his contract that said he would play Two-Face in a future installment (the main reason he signed up), or otherwise get paid a large cash sum if he was replaced. Obviously, he got the money, but he wanted the part.

And we lost Black Two-Face.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 27, 2008)

Clay Face and Bane .


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2008)

Podman77 said:


> People keep saying Two Face, but I'm pretty sure he is dead.
> 
> Also side note on Two Face,  Did anyone notice in the 1989 batman film that Harvey Dent the D.A. is played by a black guy, but in the one where he shows up as Two Face he is played by Tommy Lee Jones a very much White Guy.



Tim Burton should've done more with Harvey in his movie. I'm suprised he didn't do anything major with him.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 27, 2008)

In my opinion, I think it should be the Riddler... as for the actor playing him.. I'm not sure


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 27, 2008)

Scarecrow!


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2008)

What's up with people and scarecrow? He was in the first one, that's enough of him.


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 27, 2008)

Needs more of him !


----------



## Sylar (Jul 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> What's up with people and scarecrow? He was in the first one, that's enough of him.



Because he was barely in it? Because his big finale is getting a tazer in the face and runnin away? Because he was only in TDK for about 2 minutes? Because he's awesome?

Pick one.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> What's up with people and scarecrow? He was in the first one, that's enough of him.


His actor is excellent.  I love the look.  The mask is great.  His fear gases always make things interesting.  He was the first person to own this particular Batman and he lit him on fire.  That was 100% win.  And his fucking name is Crane.  An awesome name.  I would be fine with him being the ONLY villain in the 3rd movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd want the Penguin. There's not enough focus on the Bruce Wayne side, plus...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now that the city is going to hate Batman, how could you do better than having the Penguin fuel the hate.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd like to see How The Riddler turns out when done in a more serious way, not like in Batman Forever where he was pretty much just a clown running around being annoying.

Also, i wouldn't mind Scarecrow getting a bigger part in the third movie, he's easily one of my favourites and i feelt he was pushed aside in both movies, total letdown.


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2008)

introduce JLA already


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't understand how the riddler's character could be done seriously.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 27, 2008)

Serial killer / heist puller who leaves riddles as clues to play with Batman.  He could be made serious easier than Joker was.  I mean, look at this:


----------



## Podman (Jul 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe With Batman now on odds with the police the Riddler can be introduced as someone who finds out Batman's Identity and leaves clues around the city to show the police Batman's true Identity





      Also it seems that the Riddler has pretty much won this thread.


----------



## Koi (Jul 27, 2008)

Harley Quinn plz. <3  I know she's more.. confused, than an actual villain, but I've been fucking waiting for her.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 27, 2008)

Podman77 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said in another thread, that if the teaser trailer has the Riddler saying "Riddle me this, Batman" I'm sold.

How bout the Penguin _and_ the Riddler?


----------



## Podman (Jul 27, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I said in another thread, that if the teaser trailer has the Riddler saying "Riddle me this, Batman" I'm sold.
> 
> How bout the Penguin _and_ the Riddler?



 Even though every batman movie to date besides the 1989 one has had two villians I'm not up to it for the next one, it would be too cluttered.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 27, 2008)

Podman77 said:


> Even though every batman movie to date besides the 1989 one has had two villians I'm not up to it for the next one, it would be too cluttered.


Cluttered, that's how Christoper Nolan makes his Batman movies.


----------



## Koi (Jul 27, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I said in another thread, that if the teaser trailer has the Riddler saying "Riddle me this, Batman" I'm sold.
> 
> How bout the Penguin _and_ the Riddler?


It would be the perfect Batman flick.



And I stand by Paul Bettany as the Riddler.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 27, 2008)

If it is the Riddler I'm pretty sure it would be Mister Reese, the guy who figured out Batman's identity.  Say "Mister Reese" fast and it is "Mysteries" and having a villain who knows who he is could lead to all kind of fun puzzles for him.  Plus he could be pissed that Batman almost got him killed, even though he saved him.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 27, 2008)

Gooba said:


> If it is the Riddler I'm pretty sure it would be Mister Reese, the guy who figured out Batman's identity.  Say "Mister Reese" fast and it is "Mysteries" and having a villain who knows who he is could lead to all kind of fun puzzles for him.  Plus he could be pissed that Batman almost got him killed, even though he saved him.



That guy was a idiot though, he needs some brain serum. Or you know, common sense.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 27, 2008)

Gooba said:


> If it is the Riddler I'm pretty sure it would be Mister Reese, the guy who figured out Batman's identity.  Say "Mister Reese" fast and it is "Mysteries" and having a villain who knows who he is could lead to all kind of fun puzzles for him.  Plus he could be pissed that Batman almost got him killed, even though he saved him.



While I think that could be fantastic, I just don't see that guy being the Riddler. He just isn't smart/clever enough.

I am hoping for the Riddler or Scarface.

Catwoman will probably be in it though


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 27, 2008)

fireball said:


> I am hoping for the Riddler or Scarface.



Hmm, the local mobs are in disarray I'd expect.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Hmm, the local mobs are in disarray I'd expect.



Scarface's emergence could help organize the mobs into one collective body.

*shrugs*

I just think it would be something different from the typical villains of batman movies. Ex: catwoman, penguin, riddler, poison ivy, mr freeze()


----------



## Draffut (Jul 28, 2008)

DEFIANTLY a return of Ra's al Ghul.  Probably my favorite Batman villain ever.

As with the first two movies, a second minor villain like Manbat or The Penguin would be good.


----------



## Cain (Jul 28, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Two-Face, 'nuff said.



i agree with this statement 100%


----------



## Koi (Jul 28, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> I read somewhere that Chris Nolan doesn't want Catwoman or the Penguin in the 3rd movie which is interesting to note.  I'm not really sure which villain could really outdo the Joker with the way the Dark Knight was.  If it ends up being a new villain, I wouldn't mind as long as the movie still kicks ass.



In the same vein, I was talking with a friend today and he said that Nolan's stated that Dent's fall was meant to be ambiguous.  I honestly wouldn't be all that surprised if they faked his death, but shipped him off to the depths of Arkham.. where he lays plotting.

To me, it just seemed odd to set Two Face up as a primary villain so late into the film just to have him killed off, so, if he didn't die I'd like to see him come back too.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 28, 2008)

The way Christopher Nolan has done these movies so far suggest that two villians at minimum will be involved in the next movie.

Thanks to the actions of the Joker, Dent, and Batman the Mob has been swept aside. So at this point we really only have two pools to pull batman villains out of. Those would be the Costumed Freeks, and the possibly the League of Assassins.

Of course there are a few other interesting avenues that could be taken as well.

First things first, the costumed freaks have to be narrowed down.

Now of course three of them have already been part of the movies so far and also at least 2 of them, if not all 3, are still alive. Those members are:


The Joker
Two-Face
Scarecrow

So, barring a return appearence from one of those three that leaves a decent handful of villains, those villains are:



[*]Catwoman
[*]The Penguin
Bane
The Black Mask
Hugo Strange
Hush
Mister Freeze
Poison Ivy
The Riddler

However Nolan has stated specifically that he would not use Catwoman, or the Penguin in one of his movies, so I took the liberty of already striking those two out.

The idea of attacking Gotham's water supply with drugs was actually Hugo Stranges' idea. He basically has the same gimmick going for him as the Scarecrow, just with a different approach. Effectively, he can be crossed off the list as well.


Bane
The Black Mask
[*]Hugo Strange
Hush
Mister Freeze
Poison Ivy
The Riddler

Sadly, Nolan's Batman is more suited to realism, as such Mister Freeze can be safely marked off the list. Its not a huge loss though, before Batman the Animated Series Mr. Freeze was considered a joke character. It wasn't until they revamped the character and his history was later Rectoned into the offical storyline that he even became a halfway decent character. In Nolan's Batman he really doesn't fit in though, so he can safely go off the list.


Bane
The Black Mask
Hush
[*]Mister Freeze
Poison Ivy
The Riddler

So that narrows it down to 5 villains, from the Costumed Freak lists.

Now, Nolan had said before that he didn't want to use the Riddler, but he has retracted that more recently.

The real key to figuring out the next Batman movie's Villains is to figure out which duo of villains would work best together. So far each movie has introduced a villain early on, had a second villain active threw most of the movie, and the first villain shows up again for the final showdown. 

One possible combination is to team the Riddler up with Hush or Blackmask. This combination has been done in the comics already. Both characters knew Bruce Wayne as a Child and grew up with him. Hush is jealous of Wayne and Blackmask is.... well he's a crazy mother fucker, at some points he's a major player in Gotham's criminal underworld, at others more of cult leader.

So anyhow, the Riddler, perhaps more than any other of Batman's Villains, is obsessed with his identity and considers it his greatest riddle. Eventually in the comics he figures out Batman's identity while being driven temporarily insane. After he regains his senses he goes to Hush with the information who uses it to attack Bruce Wayne. Hush uses other members of Batman's Rouge's Gallary as pawns. 

So far I think that Riddler playing second fiddle to Black Mask or Hush is the most likely answer to villains for the next movie with probably Black Mask having a leg up, but biased on Hush's storyline with the Riddler.

Since this series is grounded in realism, I doubt that we'll see a return of Ras Al Ghul but his daughter Talia is another matter, which I personally think is another good possibility.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 28, 2008)

> Since this series is grounded in realism, I doubt that we'll see a return of Ras Al Ghul



The first movie made a couple of references to his immortality, the most obvious being "But is Ras Al Ghul Immortal?"  It would probobly work best if the movie never even mentioned him until the last like 1/4 of it, when he makes his appearance.


----------



## batanga (Jul 28, 2008)

Saw an interesting post on IMDB

Someone's idea for the next one was with Riddler and Penguin.

Riddler as a kind of "zodiac killer" character with an OCD, leaving riddles and messages to taunt police and batman. And Penguin going against Bruce Wayne, not the Batman. So there'd be kind of duality thing.

To me, that sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

It's gotta be Riddler. I thought about it, and it's the only thing that makes sense. Prepare for a much darker Riddler though. No Jim Carrey.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

> However Nolan has stated specifically that he would not use Catwoman, or the Penguin in one of his movies, so I took the liberty of already striking those two out.



Where did you get this from?


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 28, 2008)

HARLEY QUINN, POISON IVY OR CATWOMAN FTMFW!!!

*GIRL POWER* REPRESENT!!


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> HARLEY QUINN AND POISON IVY FTMFW!!!
> 
> GIRL POWER REPRESENTTTTTTTTTT!!



Oh gawd no, women suck as villains.


----------



## Boocock (Jul 28, 2008)

I think that The Riddler would be great. He is obsessed with Batman's identity. Some higher-up in Gotham City could put a reward out for the person who comes up with Batman's true identity. Obviously, the cops would be hunting Batman the whole time. That seems to be a major plot point in the next one.

At the same time, in order for a big blockbuster hero movie to succeed, a villain that seems unstoppable (Unless stopped by the hero, of course) is required. That is why The Joker worked, obviously. So, pick someone realistic in that area, and boom.

The most important thing about these kinds of movies is not to go back into the backstory and add new characters. Keep moving forward. There should be no "Derr Sandman killed Uncle Ben" shenanigans.


----------



## BloodofAnUchiha (Jul 28, 2008)

I beg and pray they do not bring Joker back, the will ruin everything that Ledger did with that role. He owned Joker, and placing someone else in the same role, is like butchering the Joker completely !   

 I hope to see The Riddler, Posion Ivy, and The Penguin.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 28, 2008)

BloodofAnUchiha said:


> I beg and pray they do not bring Joker back, the will ruin everything that Ledger did with that role. He owned Joker, and placing someone else in the same role, is like butchering the Joker completely !



The Joker will never make it back into a Christopher Nolan batman movie. That is pretty much a guarentee


----------



## Sylar (Jul 28, 2008)

Was I the only one who liked Carrey as The Riddler? 

You know who'd make good villains for the next movie? Azrael and Bane.


----------



## Podman (Jul 28, 2008)

When did Nolan say he wouldn't use catwomen of the penguin ???


----------



## Koi (Jul 28, 2008)

BloodofAnUchiha said:


> I beg and pray they do not bring Joker back, the will ruin everything that Ledger did with that role. He owned Joker, and placing someone else in the same role, is like butchering the Joker completely !



I actually disagree.  Without a doubt, Ledger did a great job, but there's no reason that just as good an actor can't take up the role for a sequel.  Butchering the role would be taking the Joker's role and making him completely different.  I'm sure that if Nolan decides to keep the ever-present Joker, any actor he chooses will continue walking the Joker along the same path that Ledger set him up for.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 29, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> I actually disagree.  Without a doubt, Ledger did a great job, but there's no reason that just as good an actor can't take up the role for a sequel.  Butchering the role would be taking the Joker's role and making him completely different.  I'm sure that if Nolan decides to keep the ever-present Joker, any actor he chooses will continue walking the Joker along the same path that Ledger set him up for.



This.

Somewhere out there, there will be someone who can play the Joker as well as Heath did.

I liked the suggestion someone placed earlier:



> An alliance of Two-Face, Scarecrow, Penguin and the Joker against Falcones' Mob, with Catwoman present in a supporting role. In other words, an adaptation of Dark Victory, the sequel to Long Halloween which TDK is mainly based on.
> 
> Two-Face and Scarecrow would break out of prison, and would form an alliance against the Falcone Mob (Falcone is released from prison- pretty much everyone involve in his trial being either dead or criminally insane after TDK), which tried to kill Harvey whilst he was in prison (as in the comic- I'm sure reasons can present themselves in these films). Two-Face has decided that Batman does'nt go far enough, and resolves to violently and finally rid Gotham of it's gangsters.
> 
> ...



The only problem is that it may be a wee bit cluttered.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2008)

Should be more than one villain

The Riddler (played by someone smart and loves riddles)
Poison Ivy (Played by a Sexy red head)
The penguin (Played by Danny Devito or some other midget)
Bane(Played by a steroid friend)


Two-face should appear in the sequel I think he didn't get a good enough ending

Also Catwoman should appear in the sequel as well 

Things will be interesting


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jul 29, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Was I the only one who liked Carrey as The Riddler?
> 
> You know who'd make good villains for the next movie? Azrael and Bane.



you're not alone

but all that aside, i am tired of watching the same bad guys. let's get the mad hatter in! that's who i wanna see


----------



## batanga (Jul 29, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> The only problem is that it may be a wee bit cluttered.





Blaze of Glory said:


> Should be more than one villain
> 
> The Riddler (played by someone smart and loves riddles)
> Poison Ivy (Played by a Sexy red head)
> ...


Eugh, just no.


----------



## Podman (Jul 29, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Should be more than one villain
> 
> The Riddler (played by someone smart and loves riddles)
> Poison Ivy (Played by a Sexy red head)
> ...



 Danny Devito has already played Penguin, besides there is only one choice who should obviously play the penguin James Gandolfini.

  Also it would suck to have that many villians in one Batman Film, just watch the 1960's one with Adam West.


----------



## BloodofAnUchiha (Jul 29, 2008)

I understand your view points. I just think no one can top Ledger's performance, someone can possibly take up the role and use what Ledger did. I just dont believe that they will be as good, as Ledger was with The Joker.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2008)

Podman77 said:


> Also it would suck to have that many villians in one Batman Film, just watch the 1960's one with Adam West.



Dude... Nolan showed that he was able to use three villains in this movie what makes you think he won't be able to use all of them? 


It ain't that hard


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jul 30, 2008)

I hope Scarecrow comes back. And I wanna see Riddler or Black Mask.


----------



## Willy D (Jul 30, 2008)

Black Mask, Bane, and Catwoman would be perfect for the next one.  But Penguin will probably be the next villian.


----------



## chrisp (Jul 30, 2008)

False Face or The Riddler.

You can't make the next movie with The Penguin when the last was with The Joker, Batmans archenemy.


----------



## Redrick Wah (Jul 30, 2008)

You know I really like the Idea of Ra's al Ghul's daughter comming in, Talia al Ghul. To finish her fathers job. Plus she doesn't know that Bruce Wayne was her fathers pupil, and she doesn't know he's Batman so possible love intrest. And the other villian be The Riddler. At the end of TDK Batman was on the run from the law so Riddler could be brought in to Help find Batman and find out who he is. But the Riddler will have his own plot and might team up with Talia. Also The Joker said "You've changed things, Forever. There's no going back." in TDK so Their could also be some small villians like Black Mask to appear through out the film.

Oh and FYI Two-Face ain't dead.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 30, 2008)

They've changed all the characters to make them more interesting and my favourite after the Joker is Riddler.

When I first saw the trailer for TDK I thought Two Face would be next but.....


----------



## chrisp (Jul 30, 2008)

False Face > Two Face


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 30, 2008)

I wanna see Clayface.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 30, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Was I the only one who liked Carrey as The Riddler?
> 
> You know who'd make good villains for the next movie? Azrael and Bane.



Carrey did a great job.

He could do it again but re-invent the character like the Joker.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 30, 2008)

Black Mask and Catwoman!

EDIT: Catwoman would be the best choice Bats just lost the woman he loved in Dark Knight he should have a new lover and Black Mask is one of Catwoman’s main enemies


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 30, 2008)

Riddler played by Hugo Weaven
Talia played by Kate Beckinsale
Hush/Black Mask by Daniel day Lewis

that would be my wish list add in any minor villains you want after that 

oh and maybe a small cameo by Joker played by some one big hopefully


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2008)

Let's bring in the freaks:

Clayface
Killer Croc
Bane
A giant gorilla


----------



## Boocock (Jul 30, 2008)

there really is a headless horseman and he's waiting here for YOU!  - Interesting, especially considering how much Jolie's acting has improved over the years. But, considering they said no Catwoman...

And, no, I don't want Hugo *Weaving*, AKA Agent Smith, as The Riddler. That would be atrocious. Weaving is good when he gives big speeches. His Riddler would sound something like this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Riddler: It is something with patterns, Batman. Patterns, like society. Societies with question marks. Question marks because no one knows where they are going, because they do not know what they want. But, people step on the patterns, and leave the imprints of their questions. What am I?

Batman: I have no idea. A floor?

Riddler: I finally trumped you Batman! You don't know what I'm talking about.

Batman: You don't know what you're talking about.

Riddler: But it sounded epic because of my voice, didn't it Batman? Then again, what would you know about epic voices? Your Batman voice sounds like a chain smoker.

Batman: Your voice will sound epic to whoever rapes your scrawny ass in prison.

Riddler: That is cold, Batman. Cold, like ice.

Batman: You aren't allowed to say ice in Batman movies anymore.

Riddler: But it sounded epic because of my voice. Epic, because my voice vibrates sounds in a very monotone way. The way I speak got me a role in The Lord of the Rings, to play an elf. An elf, Batman, with pointy ears.

Batman: This is boring. Give me another riddle.

Riddler: It has a point facial feature.

Batman: Elf.

Riddler: Let me finish my speech.

Batman: Fine.

Riddler: It has a pointy nose. It has an umbrella. It has a shotgun. The shotgun is pointed at your head. It is about to kill you.

Batman: Uh, I'm stumped...

Riddler: Also the mascot of the Pittsburgh hockey team.

Batman: Oh yeah, a penguin!... What was that about a shotgun?

*BOOM*




David Tennant for The Riddler.


----------



## Alice (Jul 30, 2008)

Riddler definitely


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2008)

You know what pissed me off about the third movie and the Riddler? Bruce Wayne solved the riddles very easily, I mean come on! You can't get more Gary-Stu then that.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 31, 2008)

Talia or Black Mask


*Spoiler*: __ 



... with another cameo from Cillian Murphy.


----------



## Cair (Jul 31, 2008)

Two-Face and or Riddler.


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 31, 2008)

A female villain like ...


Catwoman

or..

Harley Quinn


----------



## Redrick Wah (Jul 31, 2008)

I would definately like Cat-woman maybe to appear in the film but with so many villians it's going to end up like Mortal Kombat, but with just Lu Kang.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 31, 2008)

Catwoman,Black Mask  and Talia is all the movie needs.


----------



## BIG Buddie (Jul 31, 2008)

two face or riddler


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 31, 2008)

I mentioned this is in the OBD just now, but would anyone here object to Mark Hamill coming back to play the Joker in a third Batman Movie. I mean personally Heath was good and all, but when I picture the Joker's voice I still picture Mark Hamill's Joker.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 31, 2008)

He's too fat and old.


----------



## batanga (Aug 1, 2008)

Mark Hamill's Joker voice sucks.


----------



## Redrick Wah (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok I just Heard some buzz that The Riddler is going to be played by Johnny Depp. The Penguin is going to be played by Philip Seymour Hoffman, and Cat-woman is going to be played by Angelina Jolie. These are all coming from an English newspaper listed with an unknown source. But I think it is very plausible


----------



## Sylar (Aug 1, 2008)

Redrick Wah said:


> Ok I just Heard some buzz that The Riddler is going to be played by Johnny Depp. The Penguin is going to be played by Philip Seymour Hoffman, and Cat-woman is going to be played by Angelina Jolie. These are all coming from an English newspaper listed with an unknown source. But I think it is very plausible



No clue about Depp or Hoffman but Jolie is apparently pursuing the role of Catwoman.


----------



## Redrick Wah (Aug 1, 2008)

Sylar said:


> No clue about Depp or Hoffman but Jolie is apparently pursuing the role of Catwoman.



Well they are all coming from the same place. So I couls see all of them as the Characters, especialy with Nolan. I think he could really make anyone work with a charcter.


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (Aug 1, 2008)

The Penguin or the Riddler will most definately show up in the next one, they're the most famous villians in batman.  I'd also expect to see Robin soon, and maybe a smaller villian or two in it as well.


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2008)

Ninjitsu Ninja said:


> The Penguin or the Riddler will most definately show up in the next one, they're the most famous villians in batman.  I'd also expect to see Robin soon, and maybe a smaller villian or two in it as well.



Nolan said he won't be doing Robin (thank god).


----------



## omniwind (Aug 1, 2008)

Two Face Period. Can't believe Keith spent a month in a hotel room by himself practing Joker. It paid off pretty damn well. RIP  2Face Ftw


----------



## colours (Aug 1, 2008)

i heard johnny is rumored to play the riddler.

i'm iffy about this.


----------



## Bender (Aug 2, 2008)

^

That's actually a good decision unless you haven't taken notice of his great acting 

He's perfect for the role

Jolie playing Catwoman.... 

 I dunno I'm kinda torn about that decision


----------



## Chee (Aug 2, 2008)

Fuck Angelina as Catwoman. She's so freakin' overrated, I want an unknown actress to play her if Nolan decides to do her.

I hate when directors rely on star power. I mean Heath and Aaron were practically unknown actors (Heath was more known because of Brokeback of course) and they practically MADE the movie.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 2, 2008)

Bring in the hulk, he's a villain, look at him, running around breaking everything.

But yea, they should try some unknown actors, save cost plus give them a chance. (Don't like Angelina anyway)


----------



## ethereal (Aug 2, 2008)

Riddler. Catwoman would be cool too.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 2, 2008)

> Bring in the hulk, he's a villain, look at him, running around breaking everything.
> 
> But yea, they should try some unknown actors, save cost plus give them a chance. (Don't like Angelina anyway)



Fuck no.
Hulk is boring.


Also, Marvel =/= DC           


Clayface you bastards.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 2, 2008)

The Hulk sucks!!

And Depp is perfect to play Riddler.


----------



## Bender (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree

Also unknown actor for Catwoman 

Angelina is too much of a bony bitch to play Catwoman


----------



## Ravenmane (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm hoping for some Riddler, though I wouldn't be upset if Killer Croc, Bane, or Clayface appeared instead.


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Aug 3, 2008)

Riddler or penguin
I'd like to see riddler to tell the truth


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> The Hulk sucks!!
> 
> And Depp is perfect to play Riddler.



 I love the Hulk! 

Nah, no Depp puh-leaze.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 3, 2008)

The Penguin
Cluemaster
Mr. Freeze
Riddler
Zsasz
Poison Ivy
Catwoman

Any of those would be good


----------



## Shorty (Aug 3, 2008)

Clayface


----------



## batanga (Aug 3, 2008)

David Tennant for Riddler
Some unknown for Penguin

I don't need anything else.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 3, 2008)

We don't need another Riddler or Penguin for that matter I'm hoping it's Black Mask that goes up next.


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 3, 2008)

Ventriloquist/Scarface, Penguin or Riddler.


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

Kameil said:


> We don't need another Riddler or Penguin for that matter I'm hoping it's Black Mask that goes up next.



You gotta have at least one of the more memorable baddies!


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 3, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> I mentioned this is in the OBD just now, but would anyone here object to Mark Hamill coming back to play the Joker in a third Batman Movie. I mean personally Heath was good and all, but when I picture the Joker's voice I still picture Mark Hamill's Joker.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 3, 2008)

Ninjitsu Ninja said:


> *The Penguin or the Riddler *will most definately show up in the next one, *they're the most famous villians in batman*.  I'd also expect to see Robin soon, and maybe a smaller villian or two in it as well.



! The Joker is wayyy more famous than those two.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> I love the Hulk!
> 
> *Nah, no Depp puh-leaze*.



Why not? Depp is a excellent actor. He made the "Pirates of the Carribean" movie franchise cool. He *was* the franchise!


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> Nah, no Depp puh-leaze.



How can you not want Depp in the next Batman movie????? 

Have you seen how many people he attracts to a movie? 

POTC 1 2 and 3? 

With him alone we,ll have hotties and all sorts of fangirls up in that movie theater in no time. Also the riddler is supposed to be kooky and riddly if you,ve Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory you'd agree with me. He's brilliant to play the role



			
				Ike said:
			
		

> Ventriloquist/Scarface



HOLY SHIT! 

I forgot all about him! 

Yeah, he should be in the sequel to make him the minor villain and the Scarecrow of the next film.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 3, 2008)

Johnny Depp is actually god, just watch this. 100% proven

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwJXXScCzls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Podman (Aug 4, 2008)

Johnny Depp would be a horrible Riddler. He would make the movie too much like the Tim Burton Films if he was in it. Also there won't be a Robin in the Nolan Films, since Christian Bale said he was opposed to having a Robin.


----------



## Waspinator (Aug 4, 2008)

Why have Questionhead when Puppethead and Maskface are better off.

Make Maskface a mob boss who has decided to become a freakbot like Red Lips in order to beat Batbot and controll Gotham. Have Puppethead be a hit man.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 4, 2008)

I really would like to see Cassandra Cain in a later movie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd say Scareface or Riddler. Batman Forever kind of messed him up though. 

Jolie to skinny for Catwoman, Catwoman has curves

But catwoman is a good choice as well. Kind of a love intrest, but instead of it being Bruce getting the love, its Batman. Penguin..idk.

Bring in Jason Todd as a full fledge villian, Red Hood style


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

Talia would be a twist of sorts as well, with Ras Ah Ghul and all.


----------



## Chee (Aug 4, 2008)

No Johnny Depp please! 

He's a great actor, don't get me wrong, but I just don't want to see him in a Batman film. =\



Sylar said:


> I really would like to see Cassandra Cain in a later movie.



Is that Batgirl? ?

Cause if that's her: fuck that.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> *No Johnny Depp please!*
> 
> *He's a great actor, don't get me wrong, but I just don't want to see him in a Batman film.* =\
> 
> ...



You know what's funny? People said the *same exact *thing about Heath, and look what happened?


----------



## blackshikamaru (Aug 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He's too busy being dead.



Retcon. 


I wouldn't mind a Riddler that's not a goof ball. I don't read much of the Batman comics, but in the early 90's cartoon he seemed to be a little more serious than the one in the movie and the live action show. 

Catwoman would be a nice side villian/new love interest. 

It's hard for me to choose, since my favorite 4 villians have already been done in these last 2 movies.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Aug 4, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> You know what's funny? People said the *same exact *thing about Heath, and look what happened?




Cassandra Cain IS batgirl. Not an actress.


----------



## Chee (Aug 4, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> You know what's funny? People said the *same exact *thing about Heath, and look what happened?



Yea, so wouldn't it be fun to show me this quote 3 years later and rub it in my face? 

He could probably make a good Riddler, but I dunno...it would seem to Tim Burton for me. =\


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 4, 2008)

blackshikamaru said:


> Cassandra Cain IS batgirl. Not an actress.


But that comment was about Johnny Depp.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

Burton did not direct Batman forever. He only directed Batman and Batman Returns


----------



## Chee (Aug 4, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Burton did not direct Batman forever. He only directed Batman and Batman Returns



Nah, I'm saying that since Tim Burton did the first two Batman and Johnny Depp is now Tim's number 1 actor it would remind me of Tim.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 4, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Burton did not direct Batman forever. He only directed Batman and Batman Returns


I think Chee meant that casting Johnny Depp sounds more like something Tim Burton would do.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh, make me feel dumb, why dont cha


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## blackshikamaru (Aug 4, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> But that comment was about Johnny Depp.




Obvious fail post on my end.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2008)

Hush, meh. I dont really no about him. Could fail.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't recommend Depp to be Riddler.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 5, 2008)

Riddler would be fine with me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not sure. It depends on the actor.

The Riddler and Penguin both seem too cartonish for a Nolan film in themselves.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 5, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm not sure. It depends on the actor.
> 
> The Riddler and *Penguin* both seem too cartonish for a Nolan film in themselves.



I think the Penguin would be a rather easy character to ground in reality.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 5, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I think the Penguin would be a rather easy character to ground in reality.


And since there is usually a crime gang as well as a classic villian he could be the leader of his own mob in the next one. The Penguin is definatly a villian I'd like to see.


----------



## Itachigirl2101993 (Aug 5, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> And since there is usually a crime gang as well as a classic villian he could be the leader of his own mob in the next one. The Penguin is definatly a villian I'd like to see.



Same here, but what about 2face I would like 2 see him


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 5, 2008)

Itachigirl2101993 said:


> Same here, but what about 2face I would like 2 see him



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know, he looked pretty dead at the end of the movie.


----------



## Micku (Aug 5, 2008)

Hush, Scarface, or The Riddler would be fine with me.

I think Hush or Scarface would be perfect though. Scarface seems more...mental problems and Hush is more connected to Bruce personally.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Aug 6, 2008)

I would choose
Black Mask
Deathstroke (even though he's not a "Batman" villain)
Catwoman
Manbat (if done right)
Taila Al Ghul (if Ra's returns)


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Okay, I've decided to do this. 

I'll tell you all _not only_ who will be the villain(s) in the *3rd* Batman film, I'll tell you all who will be the villains in the next *4* Batman films!

*Film 3* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



As I've said elsewhere, *Two-Face, Scarecrow, Joker and the Penguin* in a Two-Face-led alliance against *Carmine Falcone* and the *Falcone Mob.* Two-Face is embarking on violent vigilante justice against Gotham's mafia and the other villains just have their own reasons for joining in, though all plan on betrayal.

*Selina Kyle* is also in it, but she does'nt become Catwoman. Rather, the events of this film/ what Batman does inspires her to don her mask. Barbara Gordon and Dick Grayson are the same, showing up but not becoming Batgirl or Robin.

Scarecrow and Two-Face are recaptured in the end, though Two-Face might die for real. Joker "dies" but in ambiguous fashion, ie. his body is never found. Falcone is killed by Two-Face symbolising the death of the old-school crime at the hands of supervillain crime. And as the Penguin gets away with it, and moves in on Falcones former territory as the new big crime boss in Gotham.

Might also have *Hugo Strange* in a small-role, to give us some psychology insights.




*Film 4* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Penguin*- now a major mob boss- teams up with *Ruper Thorne*- here a big-time international smuggler/ arms dealer-type- to seize control of the city, such as by buying Gotham's new mayor *Hamilton Hill* (he's in the comics). Hill brings phony corruption charges against Gordon and has him removed from his job (he gets it back in the end).

Batman can't do anythin about that though- he's more concerned with their far more violent rival- Roman Sionis aka *Black Mask* and his *False Face Society*. BM here is sort of the anti-Bruce Wayne: a rich playboy who hates his parents, can't stand the playboy "mask" he has to wear in public and leads a double-life as a major crime lord. Thorne is pretty arrogant with Batman and has the attitude that the kind of crime he and Penguin represent is natural to any city, but psycho's like BM are not and it's Batman's job to deal with people like him.

Bruce is also distracted by *Catwoman* and one *Talia Head*, both of whom show up in his wealthy social circle, and seriously contemplates retirement as Batman since all he's done for Gotham is give it a more ruthless criminal underworld. As Catwoman, Selina's thievery ends her up running into Black Mask who subsequently marks her for death. Talia is in town to do an arms deal with Penguin an Thorne- she knows who Bruce is but does'nt tell him. She's also heard talking about her "father" as if he's still alive.

Black Mask ends up attacking the arms deal and stealing all the weapons for himself, as well as kidnapping Catwoman. Batman ends up deducing their identities and brings the fight to Roman's home, where he- BM- seemingly dies when it goes up in flames.

Batman ends the film dropping in on Thorne/ Penguin/ Hamilton and warning them that they are next. Talia escapes, and is seen talking on the phone with her father *Ra's Al Ghul*.

Oh, and their a sub-plot about a bored, narcissistic computer genius who hates his boss and is secretly working for the Penguin, selling him the secrets of the company he works in, only to be found out and going on the run. His name is *Edward Nygma* .




*Film 5* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



For the first act, I would have Nygma showing up as *The Riddler* and causing some mayhem, perhaps kidnapping his old boss in a revenge ploy only to be foiled by Batman. He seemingly perishes at the end of this act.

The remainder of the film has Bruce fighting *Lady Shiva* and the *League of Assassins*, before being led to a foreign locale (maybe they kidnap Robin?) to meet their master: a still-living *Ra's Al Ghul* and his daughter *Talia*. Exactly how he is alive will be left ambiguous- Ra's does'nt give a clear answer and some of his followers tell Bruce in private that the man is immortal. 

Ra's' goal is to uncover and reproduce a deadly virus thought long extinct, but he believes there are samples in the area they are in that he is digging for. He also talks with Bruce about how his no-killing rule has inevitably just made things worse for Gotham and infested it with lunatics. However, he still thinks of Bruce as his greatest student and was impressed by his efforts at the end of _Begins_....and wants him to marry Talia, who has fallen for him. 

Bruce, for his part, has feelings for Talia, but he rejects Ra's once again, esp. when he finds out about the virus and Ra's plan to use it to "cleanse" the planet to start humanity over since he believes crime and injustice (and pollution, of course) are getting out of control. Bruce is locked away, but escapes and destroys the mines and facilities used to find nd store the virus along with any samples he can find. He fights his way through Shiva and the Leagu (with difficulty- he does'n score a straight win against Shiva) and again confronts Ra's.

Ra's proclaims that he will always be around and Bruce escapes as the base explodes all around him, leaving Ra's trapped inside. He goes back to Gotham (along with whomever the League kidnapped to bring him from there) and resumes his war on crime.




*Film 6* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Riddler* reveals that he is alive, and using his computer genius takes control of Gotham's infrastructure whilst declaring that he is out for the Dark Knight. Sort of a blen of the last 2 _Die Hard_movies, though I'm basing it off of an episode from TAS.

Riddler's ultimate goal is to erase all records of himself in the city- both on software and the hard copy's- and to make off with a fortune in stolen cash by hacking into bank accounts. However, he also wants to revenge himself on Batman by making him a pawn in his game, feeling that as Edward Nygma Batman ruined his life (by thwarting his evil schemes in the last two films).

He wants to prove his intellectual superiority over the vigilante who slighted him and uses riddles to that end, ultimately leading Batman into a trap. Riddler thinks this trap inescapable but somehow Batman gets out, and when he finally confonts him Riddler is horrified. He is also infuriated when Batman carts him off to Arkham but refuses to explain how he escaped. 

There are a few other villains in minor roles, eg. *Penguin*, but the most important thing is that, while all this is going on, *the Joker* returns and makes good on a threat he made in Film 3- he shoots Barbara Gordon (who has been helping Batman, unbeknownst to the Joker, in his fight with Riddler) and shows pictures of the scene to her kidnapped father, _a la_ the _Killing Joke_.

Batman thinks Riddler was behind Gordon's dissapearance and is horrified when the Joker reappears and challenges him to save the Commisioner, though he successfully manages to do this. Barbara survives, but is paralysed. The Joker's role is bigger than this, but it's secondary until the last act when Batman has caught the Riddler.




Themes of identity disturbance are important- Dent and Joker have bth lost themselves to their alter-egos; Scarecrow and Black Mask prefer their masked selves to their real ones, and Nygma's ultimate goal is to erase any trace of his former life and totally embrace his Riddler self. This contrasts with Bruce who tries hard to juggle his different identities- his enemies have either failed, or have stopped trying and chose one or the other, and Bruce is reminded throughout that that might happen to him. 

Other themes are the rise of supervillains, high society crime and criminals, Bruce being a loner, the fuility of his war on crime, the psychology of criminals and Batman himself, and all the other themes built up in the last two.

And _that_, ladies and gentlemen, is my vision for the Batman films.


----------



## batanga (Aug 8, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *Film 3*


Uh, overkill much? Not a big fan of these "alliance things".


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 8, 2008)

batanga said:


> Uh, overkill much? Not a big fan of these "alliance things".



Why not?

It works out fine, especially since most of the villains involved have already been introduced, and each would have his own clear agenda and story that develops in the film. Besides, it's in the comics- I've basically just adapted the story _Dark Victory_, with far fewer villains.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Aug 8, 2008)

It sounds good and all but it may be overkill with the number a bad guys you have in each film.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Neoreobeem said:


> It sounds good and all but it may be overkill with the number a bad guys you have in each film.



The Dark Knight had

-Joker
-Two-Face
-Joker's Henchmen
-Scarecrow
-Scarecrow's henchmen
-Sal Maroni
-_Maroni's_ henchmen
-Gambol (& gang)
-That Chinese accountant (& _his_ henchmen)
-Crooked cops
-Miscelleaneous mobster types
-A ferry full of convicted felons (and a nice black guy)

Unlike _Spiderman 3_ (I'm just assuming that's what your thinking of here), most of the villains in these film ideas have already been introduced in earlier films, so there is no need for origin storie for each of them.

Since they are often working together or in factions, they share a lot of story and screen time and that makes it easier to develop each of them.

Also, unlike Spiderman 3 the villains are'nt as important as each other, and some are going to get more focus than others rather than trying to divide it all equally, based on who is most important but also who needs it. Two-Face would get more time than, say, the Joker, because he has more epth to his story and is the main villain. The Joker would have more of a Hannibal Lecter-style role and, since he steals every scene he is in, he'd own the film even if you gave him just 15 minutes.

How many villains there are is'nt important- what matters is how they are handled, and the chemistry they have.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 8, 2008)

I still say just the Riddler... preferably with David Tennant or Johnny Depp playing the role.


But that's just me.


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2008)

> -Joker
> -Two-Face
> -Joker's Henchmen
> -Scarecrow
> ...



I don't she/he meant the small-time baddies and the extras.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, but...they were there, dammit!


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Yeah, but...they were there, dammit!



If their face isn't half burnt off or they don't have scars covered in clown makeup then they are pretty nonexistant.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Chee said:


> If their face isn't half burnt off or they don't have scars covered in clown makeup then they are pretty nonexistant.



Not even if they were a Halloween mask and give you panic attacks with gas?

Or if they don't matter in the grand scheme of the way Gotham is headed, but they are kidnapped by Batman in _spectacular_ fashion in an exotic foreign locale?

Or if they're Eric Roberts, when his sister has'nt been in anything in a while?


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 8, 2008)

Itachigirl2101993 said:


> Same here, but what about 2face I would like 2 see him



lrn2DarkKnight

Clayface or Killer Croc.

We have already seen The Penguin and Riddler and Catwoman etc... We need to see new characters.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 8, 2008)

I think the character I'd be interested in seeing is the Ventriloquist and Scarface.


----------



## eD (Aug 8, 2008)

We need the Penguin.


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 9, 2008)

800 Times over.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 9, 2008)

^Dear God no.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 10, 2008)

_Look at mah Ava._


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2008)

Joe Gear said:


> _Look at mah Ava._



I totally agree. 

Shoemaker ruined the Riddler in Batman Forever, I want to see what Nolan do.


----------



## chrisp (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, The Riddler needs to happen.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 10, 2008)

The Riddler or Hush.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Aug 10, 2008)

Nolan did say he wanted to use bad guys who haven't been in the movies yet.


----------

